# Definitions and Spelling



## Franzfri (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been searching for web sites that give good definitions of the different terms we use in taiji practice. I found a few good ones, but some of the terms that my sifu uses aren't listed specifically the stance that my sifu calls wooji or maybe spelled wuji or some other way. I foound this definition which comes very what I want:

_*Wu Chi* represents a sense of stillness within movement. There is an actual experience of being able to move utilizing qualities of ease, timing, and balance in which the experience is very dynamic, and yet essentially, at one's core, there is a feeling of stillness. In the "Classics" there is a teaching that states, "Be still like the mountain". _

But I don't know if this definition would make much sense to a beginner. How would most of you spell this concept? I can instruct someone in practicing this posture and use the definition as a way to sooth the people into it. What do you think? I know that some of you are very precise in your concepts. I on the other hand am dealing with beginners over the age of 55 who have no idea what Taiji is and are mostly interested in quick results.

What would you say to a group of seniors that will cause them to love taiji as much as I do? My sifu says to keep it simple and not be too critical.  He is sure that I can do this.  Perhaps my love of taiji will be enough to inspire people.  And yes for you skeptics, I do taiji as a martial art. I know the Gwong Ping Yang Long form and the Beijing Short Form, push hands, the Dau sword, and the Gin and am working very hard to improve and learn. I started taiji practice over 5 years ago at the age of 59 and it has changed my life, made me stonger and healthier, more confident and centered.

This winter has been hard on me because I haven't had a place to practice every day. Teaching a class at the senior center in my small town will give me an additional hour of practice. It would be gratifying if even one person from my class decides to take classes at my sifu's school. I have about 2 weeks before my class will start so I'm doing research and planning.


----------



## pete (Jan 29, 2009)

Spelling can be either Wu Ji or Wu Chi ... Same thing.

The more complete phrase would be to "be still like the mountain, move like a great river".  several insights can be derived from that, easiest to transmit to beginners would be for their minds to be still so their bodies can move fluidly. yin within yang, yang within yin... stillness within motion, motion within stillness.

Also you mention students looking for quick results, regardless of their age you should guide them to focus on practice not results, be-here-now rather than the future 'pay off'.  

pete.


----------



## mograph (Jan 30, 2009)

The "correct"way to spell it is using Chinese characters if you really want to be accurate. For us non-chinese, it's an issue of which Romanicization system we want to use. The most current is Hanyu Pinyin, adopted by the People's Republic of China (PRC). In that system, you would write *wuji*. Other systems are Wade-Giles, Legge and Yale, having enjoyed popularity in the past, and *wu* *chi* seems to come from the Wade-Giles system.

http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1O101-WADEGILESPINYINCONVRSNTBL.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanization_of_Chinese

Anyway, I agree with Pete. I'd add that you could describe wuji as having the potential for either extreme, or the potential to shift weight to either foot. Or you could say that wuji means "no commitment", where you don't commit to a weight, attitude or direction. Or you have no attachment to anything. You just "hang out", relaxed, but alert and listening. You are potential.


----------



## Quotheraving (Jan 30, 2009)

What I know of Wu Ji (if that isn't a contradiction) comes mainly from Daoism.

WuJi in Daoist thought gave birth to Tai Chi, it is alluded to as being without quality and yet posessing all qualities, paradoxically both infinite and empty and is frequently synonymous with the concept of the 'uncarved block' which is man's essential uncontrived nature.

The opening posture of most Tai Chi forms and the primary posture of Da Cheng Chuan are frequently referred to as the WuJi stance, I would argue that philosophically minded martial artists familiar with the concept of WuJi saw the relaxed natural stillness of the body which becomes polarised into Yin and Yang (Tai Chi) upon movement as a microcosmic reflection of this principle.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jan 30, 2009)

> I on the other hand am dealing with beginners over the age of 55 who have no idea what Taiji is and are mostly interested in quick results.


 
What kind of "results" are we talking about?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2009)

First, as previously stated, if you are going form the Chinese character and then using pinyin it is Wuji (&#28961;&#26997;)

There are different definitions of Wuji depending on what you are talking about

First the Taoist view is that it is a state of nothingness which is boundless

See this chart







However it is also a stance that is used for training in many IMA styles, there are variations

And basically yes stand like a mountain

Wuji involves simply standing upright the body should be relaxed and the mind be calm. If you are thinking about something and it is a rather strong thought you are not ready to move yet.

And to be honest I would not even get into it to deeply with a beginner, focus on form first the rest later.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Feb 2, 2009)

franzfr said:


> I have been searching for web sites that give good definitions of the different terms we use in taiji practice. I found a few good ones, but some of the terms that my sifu uses aren't listed specifically the stance that my sifu calls wooji or maybe spelled wuji or some other way. I foound this definition which comes very what I want:
> 
> _*Wu Chi* represents a sense of stillness within movement. There is an actual experience of being able to move utilizing qualities of ease, timing, and balance in which the experience is very dynamic, and yet essentially, at one's core, there is a feeling of stillness. In the "Classics" there is a teaching that states, "Be still like the mountain". _
> 
> ...



In Chinese, the term means "no extremes" literally. "Wu" is without, and "ji" is extreme, as in "beiji" -- the north pole. 

I think your definition is lacking and that's part of the problem. Wuji usually means a type of stillpoint that exists before yin and yang form. It's like what existed before the big bang, if you can see the analogy. Wuji is usually a great stillness where yin and yang cease to exist because they merge into one.

The posture is also called "kai taiji" -- beginning taiji -- for that very reason. The wuji is experienced briefly and then as yin and yang (taiji) reimerge, the taiji form starts.

So my advice would be to explain it from a Chinese philosophical view.

The best way to experience this is to hold the wuji posture and 100% relax while concentrating 100%. The relaxation is the yin state while the concentration is the yang state. Naturally, holding both of them at 100% is impossible, right? But as you practice doing just that, you'll eventually enter a brief period where they merge into one. This is also referred to as "touching the void" in some meditative traditions.

You're talking about something extremely deep here. This goes right to the very heart of taijiquan neigong. I seriously doubt people interested in quick results will even get close. The expectation kills the potential for the experience.

But good luck.


----------



## Franzfri (Feb 7, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> What kind of "results" are we talking about?[/quote
> 
> I would guess the health benefits for which taiji is known and are also the results of any exercise:
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix44 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, if you're teaching at a senior center, and your students are looking for the specific benefits you list, then they probably will achieve those goals fairly quickly, within months, weeks or even immediately.

People pursue various avocations for a variety of reasons, and simple fitness is a perfectly good reason all by itself.  The likelihood is that maybe only one or two of your students might want more from Tai Chi, and might want to train with your sifu.

I started my tai chi journey with the local parks department, in a course called _"Tai Chi for Health"--_the purpose was very specific.  Eventually I wanted more--tai chi as a martial art--and that's when I started training with Pete.  BUT I was already a hard stylist before I ever tried tai chi.

I hope your love of tai chi, and your enthusiasm, will "turn on" some of your casual students, but I also hope you're gratified that you are offering people who might otherwise be sedentary a healthful activity.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 13, 2009)

> Personally, I can't speak for improved sleep patterns. My sleep patterns are getting worse despite taiji


 
There are Qigong exercises to practice for improved sleeping.

http://www.plumpub.com/sales/dvd/dvdcoll_secrettaoist.htm

This video has some of those.

There are more other places.


----------



## grydth (Feb 13, 2009)

franzfr said:


> Phoenix44 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of "results" are we talking about?[/quote
> ...


----------



## Franzfri (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your encouraging words.  I have taught 3 classes at the senior center so far.  Last week I had 23 students.  My Sifu is intrigued and promises to visit a class some time next month.  My son asked if I can teach a class of 23.  I told him - not really, but I just demonstrate and talk and hope everyone can see and hear me.  I'll see how many show up this week.  There are only 6 people who have attended all 3 classes.  A celebration at another senior center drew some people the 2nd week.  Hopefully the class won't grow larger and will settle down to a managable core of students.  Hopefully some of them will join my sifu's school.  And yes I am gratefull to be able to help people and that they are learning to enjoy taiji.


----------

